
How One Decides If a Personal Web Project Is Crazy and Not Worthwhile? - burritofanatic
http://www.williamha.com/how-one-decides-if-a-personal-web-project-is-crazy-and-not-worthwhile/
======
ai_ia
> Tdlr: Everything is crazy. Just stick to something, keep iterating and don’t
> give up. My web app is called Bounded Bits, and it’s a site about book
> passages.

Typo: Tl;dr

On a unrelated note, have been working on something similar. This article put
me off a bit.

